# Communities Based Around Creativity?



## Apple Core (Jul 31, 2018)

Wassup?

Here are some goals that I would like to see come to fruition.

- Live with a community of creative individuals (Co-op, Intentional Community, Something Similar, etc. - as long as it's living communally with creative individuals)
- Self Sustaining is a huge plus, even small-scale. So is being within or near to nature.
- Community is ideally a promoter of the message of love, using creativity and community as the medium for spreading it.
- Be able to create/write/perform/record music as well as write in general on the regular
- Have the ability to travel when the desire comes, assuming limited amounts of time dedicated to it in order to keep community sustained
- Work standard jobs outside of the community as little as possible
- Income would come from community support, hand-made and grown goods/services, music, concerts/gigs, art, writings/books, etc.
- Income/Life Necessities/Utilities can alternatively come from completely outside of the 'system' if such a way exists

Does a community of creative individuals with characteristics that I've described exist?
How does one even make something like that? What would I need to make these things a reality?


----------



## NomadTocavox (Aug 2, 2018)

Apple core, I have some of the skills described and the desire to make it happen, maybe we could make it happen? I am a musician and I would love to live in Arizona, I think that's be a good place to start(I'm gonna make my way from Ohio) whatcha think?


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Aug 6, 2018)

Apple Core said:


> Wassup?
> 
> Here are some goals that I would like to see come to fruition.
> 
> ...


I am very interested in working with you and others to make something like this a reality or help at existing project's. So much love your way


----------

